# 1965 speedometer



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

can anyone tell me easiest way to remove speedometer needle from one speedometer and attach to another. I assume its a press fit. Do not want to damage needle removing. Thanks.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be able to just remove it. May be a small screw in the back


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Here is some instructions that helped me do mine on a 67 Le Mans, your should be the same once you take the speedometer Gage out.


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks tiger13. I have speedometers rom a 65,66,67. looks like they are all the same.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

You might take a minute and call Pete Serio. You should be able to find him by googling his name. He knows everything there is to know about Pontiac speedometers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2! SUPER easy to break off the needle/screw up the speedo head. And then you'll be buying another unit. Personally, I would not mess with it.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

It just pulls off , it need parts let me know .


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Nothing to fear. Removing the needle will not mess up your speedo. They are simply pressed onto the speedo shaft. Some will just pull off. I had one where I had to leverage from behind the needle with thwo right angle screw drivers. That scratched the guage face but I had a replacement. When you reinstall the needle, have it clocked to anywhere above "0". After it is pressed on you can rotate the needle counterclockwise to set the needle at "0".


----------

